# VK New Stock 02 Nov 2015



## Gizmo (2/11/15)

Uwell Crown Tank
Uwell Crown Nickel Coils
Eleaf iStick 60W + Melo 2 Starter KIT Combo
Melo 2 Tank
Melo 2 Nickel Coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

